# Cannot shutdown, fsck on every bootup



## rhenry74 (Dec 21, 2010)

I tried the bugs mailing list but I don't usderstand how it works, so I thought I'd try to get some help here.

I have recently upgraded from 6.x of PCBSD to 8.1 which is FreeBSD 8.1. I have many performance and stability problems now. The first I want to address is a hang during shutdown that causes a file system check every time I start up.

Hardware is supermicro mother board circa 2002 with dual xeon
RocketRaid 182x raid controller
ATI Radeon 8xxx video

It appears to sync the disks, the last message is waiting for 'htp_wt' to stop... done

then nothing...

Any advise?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 21, 2010)

Note: Topics about PC-BSD / FreeNAS / DesktopBSD / m0N0WALL / pfSense. PC-BSD is _based_ on FreeBSD, they are _not_ the same. Keep that in mind when taking any advice given here.


----------

